# Not sure what gravely this is!



## newtogravely (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a gravely which I would like some info on, it has a slanted spark plug, cast iron zenith carb, and has a hood that covers the gas tank. I have attached the pictures any info would be wonderful!


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

It is an old model L tractor likely from the early 1960s . That is a Gravely engine on it.

Manuals are at oldgravelys.net


----------



## newtogravely (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you sir! Where would I find the model # at on the machine?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

The model would be on the fan shroud near the fuel tank filler.

The Model is either a L/C, LI/CI (Intermediate) , or LS/CI (Slow). Since it has a 30" mower on it I would say it is an L/C. An LI would be too slow and a LS would be about as fast as a pet turtle.

Gravely went through a change in model numbers in the 60's . The "L" model number was changed in favor of a "C". Same tractor, just a different hood, and a few other mostly cosmetic changes.

Many C style hoods were sold separately and owners would slap the new style hood on their old L tractor. As a result, relying on the hood to determine age has to be taken with a large grain of salt.










A typical model and serial # tag.

A sure fire way to tell is to follow the procedure below.

Jack up the tractor so one tire is off the ground. Remove the spark plug. Rotate the crankshaft and count how many crankshaft revolutions it takes to rotate the wheel 1/4 turn.

L (8-lead worm)
1/4 wheel rotation requires 6 crankshaft rotations.

LI (6-lead worm)
1/4 wheel rotation requires 9 crankshaft rotations.

LS (4-lead worm)
1/4 wheel rotation requires 12 crankshaft rotations.

A can tell you that what you have is NOT the 7.6 hp engine. I would say you have the 6.6 hp engine.


Here is the manual for your tractor.

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/Model_L_Own_Man.pdf


----------

